

Ask HN: An alternative to Linode? - tsemnivar

I was going to move my work to Linode within the past week or so, but then the credit card fiasco happened.<p>I assume the worst is over, but I don&#x27;t know if I should risk using Linode.<p>Are there any alternatives that seem to be on par with Linode?
======
davman
I switched over to DigitalOcean a while back and haven't had any issues.
Relatively speedy support response, cheap, SSDs, I'm happy at least for my
meagre VPS needs.

~~~
mzelinka
Yes, DigitalOcean is definitely a good alternative, take a look at
www.digitalocean.com/customer-stories!

------
chuhnk
I'm a really big fan of Ramnode right now. Very well priced with great
performance. Alternatively you can look at serverbear.com for comparisons.

